# plant clippings



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

anyone trimming their tank soon? I need some to fill half side of my 20g long. slow growing plants, medium light, and no co2 on this tank. 
looking for some ground covering plants, too.

thanks!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Drinda will be when she is feeling better. Just ask her.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have some dwarf sag,and anubias.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a massive amount of red lotus and some unknown ground cover I would happily give away. I also have tons of Riccia, and Java fern. I don't have time to pull it and set it aside/take to meeitngs/etc, but if you want to stop by, I'll pull some out for you. I'm near downtown Dallas, 1320 Griffin Street East, 75215. Call the company number 972-292-8453 to open the gate when you arrive. We're here afternoons and evenings weekdays.


----------

